
Punch Martin Shkreli in the face (for a price) - thisisit
https://twitter.com/i/moments/780846508564328448
======
will_doz
It's easy to blame Shkreli for the high price, but it's also the government's
fault.

They have made it so difficult for a company to get FDA approval with the red
tape and the cost, the result is a market with no competition, which ends up
with high prices.

